# Sailing into Retirement



## Val59 (3 mo ago)

Gooday all,
New to sailnet, my name's Val.
Just decked a deal with the owner of my dream boat, a krogen38.
The ideal yacht for my uses but disappointed at the lack of information available anywhere. I've reached out to the manufacturer with little hope of a reply, and as there were only 85 ever built it seems owner forums are aging faster than the boats ;/
Anybody out there with knowledge of these boats?
I'm digging and available to confer )


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Val,

Hopefully someone here knows them 

Welcome to sailnet 


Mark


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

I’ve sailed one, and oddly enough there are two in our marina. Solid heavy boats, sail nicely with the cutter rig. Centerboard drops IIRC to 7’ but they draw less than 3’ with the centerboard up.

wood decks are screwed in and prone to deck saturation.

ribs can break for no apparent reason.

I love them.


----------



## vbiz59 (3 mo ago)

OntarioTheLake said:


> I’ve sailed one, and oddly enough there are two in our marina. Solid heavy boats, sail nicely with the cutter rig. Centerboard drops IIRC to 7’ but they draw less than 3’ with the centerboard up. wood decks are screwed in and prone to deck saturation. ribs can break for no apparent reason. I love them.


 Hi again Mark, My problem is that I'm buying this boat from a deceased owner who is the only person I know of with the intimate knowledge I need going forward. If it's at all possible whether in this forum or other, I'd love to get in contact with other owners and any assistance or information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome. Is yours the one that was docked at Rodney Bay Marina for many years? Nice boats.


----------



## Val59 (3 mo ago)

capta said:


> Welcome. Is yours the one that was docked at Rodney Bay Marina for many years? Nice boats.


Hola Capta,
Not from what I know of the boat. It was purchased in Georgia in 2003 and has been based out of Long Island, NY since.
Rodney Bay Marina comes up as St Lucia. Is that where you are??


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Val59 said:


> Hola Capta,
> Not from what I know of the boat. It was purchased in Georgia in 2003 and has been based out of Long Island, NY since.
> Rodney Bay Marina comes up as St Lucia. Is that where you are??


No longer, but sailed the Antilles for about 12 years lately and more longer back.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

vbiz59 said:


> Hi again Mark, My problem is that I'm buying this boat from a deceased owner who is the only person I know of with the intimate knowledge I need going forward. If it's at all possible whether in this forum or other, I'd love to get in contact with other owners and any assistance or information would be greatly appreciated.


Where are you located?


----------



## vbiz59 (3 mo ago)

capta said:


> Where are you located?


Long Island, NY, South shore...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

vbiz59 said:


> Long Island, NY, South shore...


Sorry, that's too far away for me to drop by to help.


----------



## aqoqiid (3 mo ago)

Hopefully someone here knows them


----------

